
Designers shouldn't code – they should study business - sdsantos
http://blog.invisionapp.com/designers-shouldnt-code/
======
camus2
Stupid, I started web development as a designer. They should absolutely code
and learn to code. They just shouldn't be able to deploy anything without a
serious code review, but it's also true for any professional developer.

